# Foxtail protection headgear



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/06/bailey-and-chloe-outfox-foxtails.html

Foxtails are terrible this year in Northern Califorina. We tried out a local invention that actually works.

We used the Outfox headgear this afternoon and it worked very well.

Happy summer trails.

Rod
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been meaning to reply to this... I don't think we have that particular pesky weed in Michigan. Those head covers are sure strange looking (goofy looking, really), but -- HEY -- if the dogs tolerate them and they work, why not!? ;D


----------

